# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Περιεργο προβλημα με πληκτρολογιο απο λαπ τοπ

## furtune

Εχω ενα αρκετα μεγαλο προβλημα με το πληκτρολογιο απο ενα λαπ τοπ fujitsu siemens amilo pro v2020.Το πληκτρολογιο ειναι τελειος νεκρο.Ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει.Το λαπ τοπ ανοιγει κανονικα, δεν κανενα σημαδι οτι δεν εχει πληκτρολογιο.Οταν παω στο device manager και μου βγαζει την λιστα με ολες τις συσκευες,εκει οπου ειναι τα πληκτρολογια δεν μου βγαζει καποιο ερωτηματικο ωστε να μου πει οτι η συσκευη αυτη δεν λειτουργει σωστα.Οταν παω στις ιδηοτητες του πληκτρολογιου το μονο περιεγο ειναι οτι στο παραθυρο με τις ιδιοτητες στο τελος του παραθυρου εκει οπου μπορεις να επιλεξης αν θελεις να χρησιμοποιηθει αυτη η συσκευη (device usage), εκει ολο πλαισιο ειναι γρι και δεν μπορεις να επιλεξης τιποτα.Δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε upgrade ουτε format γιατι το πληκτρολογιο δεν λειτουργει ουτε οταν ξεκιναει  το pc ωστε να μπεις σε save mode  η να κανεις boot απο το cd.Εγω απο τη ξερω και τι εχω δει τα πληκτρολογια αυτα δεν χαλανε ετσι (αν το προβλημα ειναι στο hardware και οχι στο software).Παρακαλω βοηθεια.

----------


## ignatios67

Καταρχάς βαλέ ένα εξωτερικό πληκτρολόγιο να δεις αν τα windows βλέπουν πληκτρολόγιο (μήπως στόφαγε κάποιος ιός)
Αν υπάρχει τότε θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις λίγο το πληκτρολόγιο για να δεις αν η καλώδιοταινια που κάνει επαφή με το motherboard  μήπως έχει φύγει από την θέση της (δύσκολο)από εκεί και πέρα πάει για επισκευή

----------


## antonis_x

δοκιμασε αυτο που σου ειπε ο ιγνατιος67.παρε ενα πληκτρολογιο των 5 ευρω,ή δανεισου ενα απο καποιον να το δοκιμασεις.

----------


## furtune

Δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει μπει ιός και να εχει εξαφανισει το πληκτρολογιο?Αυτο μου φαινεται πιο πιστευτο απ το να χαλασει το πληκτρολογιο.

----------


## antonis_x

δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα να δανειστεις ενα πληκτρολογιο και να το δοκιμασεις για να δεις.
παντως υπαρχει και αυτο το ενδεχομενο,δλδ να εχεις μπει ιος και να σου χει διαγραψει καποιο αρχειο που να ειναι απαραιτητο για την λειτουργια του πληκτρολογιου,αφου λες οτι ο υπολογιστης ανοιγει κανονικα και οτι το βλεπει.
τι χρηση εκανες στο πληκτρολογιο?(εγραφες,απαιζες παιχνιδια κλπ)παντως αν παιζεις παιχνιδια καλυτερα παρε ενα εξωτερικο πληκτρολογιο,θα ειναι καλο και για το πληκτρολογιο του λαπ τοπ και εσυ θα μπορεις να εισαι σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο την οθονη.

----------


## ice25

κάτι άλλο παίζει...αν ήταν θέμα ιου drivers, έστω σε safe mod θα έμπαινε.Στο bios μπορείς να μπεις??δε χετε την εντολή?με εξωτερικό πληκτρολόγιο σίγουρα θα παίξει.είχε καμιά πτώση? Άνοιξε το και δες την καλωδιοταινια που συνδέει το πληκτρολόγιο με την μητρική.

----------

